# Java Fern



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Leaf forming new plantlets.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi BruceF,
Where you growing that plant emersed?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

No, that leaf was growing submerged in a 29g tank with no substrate. The plants are attached to some very old driftwood. I was away for a few months and some rotala had grown three inches thick across the top of the tank under the light. The java ferns were getting some light from the window near the tank. While I was away my daughter fed the fish and added treated water as needed to keep the tank full. 
I assume the plantlets are formed as a direct result of the lack of nutrients. I suspect the plant reproduces in this way in order to cast itself into another area. But I have no idea really.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Java ferns reproduce that way under just about any conditions - not particularly in response to any lack of nutrients. You'd have to really work at it to starve a java fern, if there's fish food going into the tank and a window providing ambient light, there's bound to be enough nutrients for the fern to grow and multiply.

In any case, it's always fun to see plants multiply. Once the plantlets get big enough, you can break them off and tie them to pebbles or other pieces of driftwood.  Given some time, you'll get a whole bunch of bigger java ferns.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I had that happen to my fern many times. Do not worry, it is normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

When i used to grow windelov fern, they'd do that all the time even though the plant was healthy. Leave the plantlets growing on the leaves for a while until the rhizomes are 1/4" and then break them off.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I have a question. Is this black algae? Or is this my java fern reproducing then withering away?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The picture is a little blurry, but it looks like you have black beard algae growing on the edges of the leaves.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I don’t think there is any algae growing on the leaf. I first got this fern about 25 years ago. It has been through extended periods of neglect and always bounces back. Often it has been the only thing that kept me from just cleaning out all the tanks and moving on. I have enough at this point to cover the bottom of a 40g tank. I give some away almost every year. I’m curious if anyone thinks this is a periodic thing? (Spring and all that)

I floated it on top of some java moss in a 2g jar with a lid. I am curious to see if I can get it to grow out of the water. My memory is that it grows a much stiffer leaf that way. I think that was the form I first got it in but it has been a long time and memory is full of tricks.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha I think Hey PK was right all along. A lkittle late for that I guess. 
Anyway I took this picture of this mother plant today. I've never seen it do this before. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I've seen a leaf shape like that on a Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica' before, but not (to my knowledge) on a regular Java fern... where'd you get the mother plant?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I've had this plant for a long time. Orignally it came from the Albany Aquarium in California. 
I've just in the last few weeks been trying to revive it. It is not in all that great a shape and the pond snails are eating it to boot. 
I started adding various things but most recently epsom salt and Kent's tubo calcium. 
I just took the whole tank apart today and cleaned it. It has no substrate and the plants are on wood. 
Any suggestions for nutrients would be appreciated.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I know that shape from several M. pteropus forms, mostly the bigger ones, and rather in emersed culture. It's quite normal for old, well fed java fern.
Huge one in the fern house of the Botanical Garden Göttingen (Germany) few years ago:
http://www.flowgrow.de/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=364&image_id=10101
http://www.flowgrow.de/gallery/image.php?album_id=364&image_id=10103
The 2 basal lobes may occur on M. p. 'Philippine' as well: 
http://www.flowgrow.de/gallery/image.php?album_id=364&image_id=10105


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I've been trying to grow some of this emersed but I'm having trouble transitioning it.


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried to put some of my needle leads into my tank for picky plants...I use pure to water for that tank...most of the plant rotted away by the time I got back from my vacation a week later...they are not that easy to keep!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Just for the interested...I took a rhizome of a very unhealthy group of leaves and I cut all those unsightly leaves off of it. Since then I put it in another tank and now I am getting good clean new growth. Now if I can just keep it healthy.


----------

